# Johnatthan Dove, why isn't he more famous?



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

So I've been taking note of this British Opera composer recently, and I must say their isn't an opera of his I haven't like, yet he doesn't seem to get any big commissions from the major opera houses.

Have you guys heard any of his works? What are your thoughts?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Dove


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I wasn't familiar with him at all so listened to several of his pieces on YT. Can't say I'm a fan yet ... seems to go from minimalism in operatic numbers to huge wall of sound in choral pieces, but none if it really resonantes with me. Can you post some examples of his work that you like best?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I _think_ I have listened to an opera of his, and I do think I liked it.

The thing is, I don't remember what it was called.


----------

